# Living on a boat?



## draggoH

Anyone considered living on a (rented) boat in Singapore?

Any ideas where I'd find one to rent.... yes I could drive around all the marinas, but is there anything like an estate agent or classified ?


----------



## BBCWatcher

There's an excellent article about living aboard a boat available here.


----------



## simonsays

As per Singapore law, you cannot live on a boat, so you can live on a Marina per se. Local law stipulates you must have an address .. so your Marina will have to be your address, if they do allow it. 

Or you must have a house / apartment in Singapore.

That article is a bit of a story book ..


----------



## BBCWatcher

Well, as the author points out, living on a foreign flagged vessel is a bit of a gray area. There are lots of commercial crews that do it, living for months or even years on vessels anchored in Singapore's waters, caring for vessels as long as the owners want to maintain them, with occasional visits ashore. Singapore isn't opposed to that as home to the world's largest port. But it isn't exactly the most common residential lifestyle.

People clearly and rather openly do it -- the author himself appeared on CNA in a broadcast segment describing his living aboard his vessel in Singapore -- but point taken.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> Well, as the author points out, living on a foreign flagged vessel is a bit of a gray area. There are lots of commercial crews that do it, living for months or even years on vessels anchored in Singapore's waters, caring for vessels as long as the owners want to maintain them, with occasional visits ashore. Singapore isn't opposed to that as home to the world's largest port. But it isn't exactly the most common residential lifestyle.


For immigration and checkpoints authority, their answer is clear .. you can live in the air or wherever, but *you must have a postal address,* where cops/ica can knock on your door, if need be, to put it mildly  And PO Boxes not allowed

Somebody tried to go that way and found out no-can-do .. same for living on caravans et al .. no-can-do .. 

For sailors, well, they do have a residential address, in Singapore, and not c/o employer .. 

What I suspect the author failed to reveal his other residence / condo / landed property ... maybe  

I do know a guy, who spends a lot of time on a boat in Singapore Yacht Club, and when he wanted to sell his apartment and move into his boat full time, found out the same answer. Marina will not be his address. and ICA doesn't accept the boat as a residential address.


PS: Me was just expanding on the previous post I made ..


----------

